# Italy trip 2014



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all, in May/June 2011 we made our first trip to Italy in our motorhome and, thanks to advice from Forum members, it was a great success. We took the 'Russell' route and stayed at the municipal site in Obernai, on to the camping at Altzingen, then through the Gothard tunnel to Cannobio, where we stayed for four nights. We then moved on to Lake Iseo for five days before returning home.
In 2014 we plan another trip to Italy either in May/June or September but this time we shall go or return via Lausanne to visit relatives. We would welcome advice on the best route into/from Italy via Lausanne, sites or stops and what your views are on May/June as against September, please.


----------

